# Hatchery job



## Egg-0-Maniac (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello guys, I am new to this forum and this will be my first post. 

So yesterday I just got a job offer for a hatchery supervisor position. I was a former supervisor in broiler breeder farms with manual collection of eggs. Obviously broiler breeder farms are not the same as the hatchery but you can say that I have a little bit of a relevant experience because we deal with hatchery most of the times and they are the one's who receive the eggs that we produce.

When I was working in the breeder, I've often heard that people in hatchery are introverted, why do they say this? I want to know exactly what should be my expectation on this job? What skills are most needed and important inorder to excel in this job? Is it the same on a farm environment that the primary skill needed for supervisory position is people management?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You won't find an answer here since none of us is involved in commercial production.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You won't find an answer here since none of us is involved in commercial production.


Interesting question.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

I would imagine, if you were a supervisor, it's going to be similar to what you did. Just different machines and probably a different way of doing things. Sounds exciting and good luck!


----------

